# Building my vivarium



## gevy (Aug 6, 2007)

Even though im not sure (yet) what im going to put in it im going to build my (first) 6' x 3' x 3' viv tomorrow (or at least get all the wood and order the glass).

Basically, id love some tips from you lot before buying the wood, glass, and other materials and even building advice etc. What wood is recommended and does it need to be laminated. Some money saving tips would be good aswell.


I am not rushing into anything but i want to start building the viv tomorrow. The lizard can wait a few weeks if it has to.


Thanks guys


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

although ve never (yet..) built a viv, i believe contiboard is the best wood to build vivs with..cant help with much else im afraid lol..


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just started building mine. 4'x4'x2'. I'm using beech faced contiboard which a lot of people would probably reccomend. If you want something a bit cheaper go for a nice thick ply sheet.

The most expensive thing will be you glass, so have a look around the buy and sell equipment section to see if anyone has any going spare : victory:.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I use MDF and get B&Q to cut it for me.

Make sure all edges are sealed with aquarium sealant or something simalar to stop water getting into the wood

Conti board can be used but i dont like it, it feels flimsy and crumbly to me, and wardrobes and stuff are made of it and they always fall apart.lol


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree, MDF is a choice (extremely cheap aswell). However be careful and as mark said seal it up good, any water in it and it bloats like a balloon and will warp:lol2:.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I made my Boas viv from MDF, and i used exterior ply for the bottom incase of any spillages, may be worth it if you are after a water loving lizard.


----------



## gevy (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeh at mark, i agree about the contiboard and not sure about using mdf because it does swell and im not sure if thats going to last. Maybe i will use ply then.


keep the tips coming, thanks for the great advice. MUCH better than my local reptile shop!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

gevy said:


> Yeh at mark, i agree about the contiboard and not sure about using mdf because it does swell and im not sure if thats going to last. Maybe i will use ply then.
> 
> 
> keep the tips coming, thanks for the great advice. MUCH better than my local reptile shop!


ply is ok, i just dont think it looks very nice, i've made 3 normal vivs and one 5 viv stack with MDF and as long as its properly sealed it is fine.

Use a water based floor varnish on the inside and its all good, Ronseal floor varnish is supposed to be a good one as its water based with no harmful chemicals and fumes.

I used Yatch Varnish, it stinks and takes ages for the fumes to go but once they do it is as hard as nails, sealed and easy to wipe clean.


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

Heres a pic of the viv i made out of conti board,
Also check out the collectors money eating robot on the viv:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

decide what you're going to put in it before you fit the glass. If you're going for something like a tegu or a bosc (can't remember which) you'll need substrate deep enough for them to dig in. If you put the glass right to the bottom then the substrate will fall out when you open the doors.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the one we built a while back from marine ply wood for our sav. It would be the same I think for a tegu - and yes you must build it up at the bottom for the deep substrate not to fall out. This front bit is 1 1/2 ft high and we bank the soil toward the back. 

In it's preliminary stages









It was lined with some kind of plastic stuff (FRP?) to stop humidity eating into the wood which was glued in place with non-toxic etc glue. I don't know if you can see it very well but there are 2 supports inside at the top and bottom halfway in the viv. The 2 front panels (windows/doors) were made into a frame we had a friend do for us as he's a carpenter - we then took the frames to a glazier to put the glass in. They just lift in and out.

The whole thing weighs a ton - God help us if we decide to move ...


----------



## click (Jun 14, 2009)

*where can i get*

I am going to build a Vivarium but i can not find any where that sell the plastic track for the glass doors.
Can anyone on here help?? I have tryed B&Q Home base etc and have looked on ebay.
any help will be great

thank you for looking


----------

